# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Commencer avec Coldfusion

## Daoud_Alpha

Bonjour,
Moi je suis dbutant dans le domaine de Dveloppement web dynamique, jai juste pass la 1er tape par choisir Coldfusion mais il me reste beaucoup de question avant de commencer, et ce pour cela que je suis ici, 

-	je me suis coinc sur le choix de la base de donne, entre MySql et MS SQL, en fait la quelle qui marche mieux avec Coldfusion ?
-	jai Dreamwaver CS3 sur ma machine et je suis habituer avec, et je demande sil support Coldfusion 8 et / ou 9 ?
-	le plus important pour moi sil ya de serveur dhbergement gratuit juste pour faire le teste qui offre Coldfusion et MySql ? jai trouv certain mais ctait Coldfusion et MS SQL
Merci

----------


## mael94420

Salut,

Felicitation d'avoir choisi cf  :;): 

Pour la base de donnes, peut importe. coldfusion les supporte toutes aussi bien  :;):  A toi de voir laquelle te conviendrais le mieux meme si selon moi, ces deux la se valent.

Dreamweaver CS3 gre effectivement les version 8 et 9 de cf. Dans la 9, il n'y a pas beaucoup de nouveauts. Du moins pas dans la programmation "courante"

Je ne connais pas d'hbergement gratuit pour Coldfusion. As tu tlcharg la version pour les dveloppeur?

----------


## Daoud_Alpha

Merci bcp mael94420  pout t'a reponse

cas meme j'ai depasser cette etape et choisi definitivement MySql, j'ai meme commencer a travailler

Merci bcp

----------


## cchevalier72

Je travail avec Coldfusion depuis des annes maintenant. Je suis super content de ce language. Je tiens juste  dire qu'il existe maintenant Railo qui est opensource, stable et simple  installer. Pour ma part j'ai plusieurs serveur qui tourne sur Ubuntu server / Railo / Oracle 11g express.

----------

